# Read Google service configuration



## Civaus

I have run accross this permission on a couple apps and am wondering what it does? Google's description of its function is useless as ever and an internet search revealed nothing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Civaus

Well thanks to "Permission Denied", I have learned that "Google service configuration" is related to the com.google.android.gsf, which a Google search tells me is the Google Services Framework.

So I guess the updated question is; "What kind of info can an app get from Google Services Framework" and if it is not a "utility" app; why does it need to read the framework settings?


----------



## Civaus

I am not a programmer; nor do I know what I am doing. These are my best meandering attempts to discover what this permission does since no one else seems to know or want to share.

Looking at what is available to "Google Services Framework" using Nova Launcher Actions:


Google Apps Location Settings -> Set Location access permission for Google Apps (only)
Google Legal -> Google Legal under "About Phone"
Google Services Framework -> ?????
GTalk Service Monitor -> Seems to be mostly technical info on the connection to Google's servers (e.g. connection status, connection heartbeat info., idle status, etc.)
System Updates -> Check for system updates (probably other update status too; e.g. when the last time you checked)


----------

